# Archery store in/close to Toronto



## adimo (Jan 7, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone knows an archery shop in Toronto (with a target archery profile). The closest I know is The Bow Shop in Waterloo. Closer to Toronto or in the city I found only hunting oriented shops.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Tent city... Google for address.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/TargetProArchery

steels and kennedy


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

If you're looking for Olympic Recurve style target equipment, the OCCS in Mississauga now has a pro shop that stocks some, mostly beginner-intermediate stuff. http://www.classicalsport.com/


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

guys of target pro know stuff good


----------



## fredf (Sep 19, 2013)

Stash said:


> If you're looking for Olympic Recurve style target equipment, the OCCS in Mississauga now has a pro shop that stocks some, mostly beginner-intermediate stuff. http://www.classicalsport.com/


I bought all my equipment there. Good prices and great service: Ontario Centre for Classical Sports. What he doesn't have in stock he can order. 
They have a nice 20m range.


----------



## Mauller (Jan 20, 2014)

The OCCS is a great place. Well maintained and friendly staff. I wish that we had something like it in the Toronto core. Seeing as how I don't drive, I have to rely on hitching rides.


----------



## adimo (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks, Guys. I've got some stores to visit!


----------

